# Philips or Sennheiser ????



## dreams (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello techies..

There are loads of pages pertaining to headphones(I am not looking for ear-phones)..browsed thru all and can get to know some of the best headphones..cannot come to a conclusion which one is THE best. So starting this thread for my needs.. From the searched pages I could choose from the following,

1. Philips SHP2000/2700
2. Sennheiser PX100

I am in a dilemma to choose Senn since the ear cup is so small compared to Philips.

But I have browsed thru some online stores like eBay, FutureBazaar for Philips SHP2000/2700.

Surprisingly there is a huge price diff b/w eBay and FutureBazaar.

eBay - SHP2000 - Rs.849/-
SHP2700 - Rs. 1900/-

FutureBazaar - SHP2000 - Rs. 549/-
SHP2700 - Rs. 1299/-

Shall I go for FutureBazaar??? Is SHP2000 best or SHP2700 best.

I will be using it for listening to music love BASS, movies and games very rarely.

Pls help me out.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 25, 2008)

Philips one is better .


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

+1 for SHP 2700 from futurebazaar
what about SHP8900 best of the model in SHP series, headphones.

I have SHP 2500 myself


----------



## dreams (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ SHP8900 is costing 2995/- from futurebazaar.

Which is the best, 2000 or 2700??

Is goods from futurebazaar gud to buy???

Source - *www.futurebazaar.com/b2c_futurebazaar/b2c/zmenuHandling.do


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

2700 is much better than 2000 and is better than 2500.
Single benefit I got in 2500 is that it has 6m long cable.

Well if you are getting it below the MRP then it is good to buy from there, besides on futurebazzar its not a sale like someone else is selling you, I hope you have heard of Big Bazzar, this is from same company Future group, for online shopping. 

Its not a sale like one individual selling something likes of ebay or amazon.
So go ahead without any issues.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 26, 2008)

why not consider sony MDR-XD200 for 1490/- ??? they are the best headphones in that range ..well atleast for me....good bass if not excellent ...and overall sounds fantastic 102db sensitivity and 70 ohms output impedance ...i m using them and i find them really good ...offcourse everybody had a different ear for sound ...so look around what other people's have to say ....because sadly that is the only way to buy a headphone ..word of mouth ....

i don't know where u live but at my place ...(chennai) i had trouble finding sennheiser ...and the two shops i found had only high end models ...so its more of availability kind of thing ...cos most of the review  i have come across have better choices available to them koss,sennheiser and god not what ....

i will prefer sennheiser over philips cos they are better ....but i have not heard philips so can't say more about them


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

I have seen XD200 do not like there builds do not cover whole ear.

Prolong keeping them on makes ear and head paining.
Philips one have got really big ear cups.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 26, 2008)

acewin said:


> I have seen XD200 do not like there builds do not cover whole ear.
> 
> Prolong keeping them on makes ear and head paining.
> Philips one have got really big ear cups.



u have seen them and i m using them ....no such problem for me ....i use them about 6-7 hours daily ...

just out of curiosity i m not able to find any good reviews for Philips models discussed here over the  internet ....please let me know if u know some site that will benefit me


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> u have seen them and i m using them ....no such problem for me ....i use them about 6-7 hours daily ...
> 
> just out of curiosity i m not able to find any good reviews for Philips models discussed here over the  internet ....please let me know if u know some site that will benefit me



I recently bought them (Sony XD200) from Dubai for around Rs,1300, and they are really good. I dont use them with my PC though. I just bought them for my iPod Nano 3G. They are really comfortable and fits on my ears(which are huge) comfortably. I use it daily for 2 hours (yes, so much iPodding) and havent had a ear-pain.


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

ingame what can I say, I had not bought SHP2500 seeing any great reviews.
Had 2 options XDR100 or SHP2500, kept on my head both of them

Realized for sometime it would be alright but for 3-4 hours continously keeping it on head will make it bad. Either I buy a earphone.

I saw XD300 and just loved it for its build, can be easily but for long but it was little higher and had to shell out 2900, everything was good about XD300.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 26, 2008)

Sennheiser HD201 is aviliable for 1.2k,
and i think Philips is better than sony


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 26, 2008)

acewin said:


> ingame what can I say, I had not bought SHP2500 seeing any great reviews.
> Had 2 options XDR100 or SHP2500, kept on my head both of them
> 
> Realized for sometime it would be alright but for 3-4 hours continously keeping it on head will make it bad. Either I buy a earphone.
> ...



please ....don't get me wrong here buddy ...i just want to know what different people have opinion about things they use ....especially when come to speakers and headphones and earphones ...people have different thoughts about various things ..

.it could be length of cord....bass response ...the shrill ...build quality ....i find it easier when i see what other people have to say about speakers,headphones or earphones ...because i was not as lucky as u 

i never found a shop which would let me open the packaging let alone listen to any of headphones or earphones ..so i had to go by word of mouth ...people who have actually used the product ...and what they think about it ...

i guess this is by far the best way to choose a headphone,earphone or speaker ...cos people have different perception of hearing and they like different things also some like rock,pop,hip-hop,hindi classical ..there are so many things about sound ...which all depends on individual......thus individual reviews helped me a lot to choose these things .......and saying that what people have to say about MDR-XD200 was good and over all very positive (just google it !)...not so much was the case with MDR-XD300 perhaps there were better options available in that range from sennheiser... 

perhaps Philips headphones is really as good as u say it ....i m not denying it ...cos i have no way of listening or trying them ...just wanted to know what other people think about it ...thats all ...perhaps i can suggest it to my friends next time ...like i never knew creative ep 630 ...i came to know about them only in this forum and i have trouble accepting that they are much better than the earphones i have got....

so please don't think i m going against u...u know a well lot more than me ...i m just trying to learn more from u here ...nothing more...


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

didnt mind any of your words. you are right, I bought 2500 for two reasons one for long cable, big ear cup and low price. And yeah if you are spending around as much as you paid you can get better options.

I was able to see XD100, XD200 and SHP 2500 checked XD200 online found it almost similar to XD100 in build, so didnt like it much. Also did not knew much of other brands available. My friend had been using a similar philips model so I though it was good.

So, certainly I cannot say much, n just what I said by looking it( had put XD100 on my heads)

Not much n audiophile or anything, only thing I do use of them is watching movies n lil of gamin. I do not even listen to music to make out difference much.
Coming on to standard good headphones I had used crappy intex ones in college which made me always cry, and my verdict was on that basis and what I felt putting XD100 over my heads. When I was trying for buy I too had read good reviews for XD200, but again price n my perceived comfort came over as I had not like XD100(the package was torn hence the shopkeeper lemme try it).

If I go out buying I know I can do better search. And yeah again as u said most of these are seal packed n cannot be tested. 

Coming onto SHP2700 and SHP8900, I had seen their specs, so moneywise I can say SHP2700 is alright, but none of the costlier philpis headphones are as good in comparision to Sennheiser. Only one or two low priced models like SHP2500 or SHP2700.

As of creative EP630, which I have not used. I have used a low priced creative earphone which I still use bought in Rs 200, it is good can be easily compared to Sony's Rs500 priced like 818 n all. so I can easily say EP630 is far much better than any of sony equally priced to it. You see initally I too knew only sony n philps


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 27, 2008)

acewin said:


> As of creative EP630, which I have not used. I have used a low priced creative earphone which I still use bought in Rs 200, it is good can be easily compared to Sony's Rs500 priced like 818 n all. so I can easily say EP630 is far much better than any of sony equally priced to it. You see initally I too knew only sony n philps



well it was the same with me ...but new products keep coming out from new players ...sometimes they are really awesome for the price u get them ....looking forward to buy ep630 ...soon though ..


----------



## acewin (Aug 27, 2008)

my friends have bought Bose earphones(one ahd been given it from his company, and other friend liked and wanted to own a BOSE) in around 4-5K, and I think I can buy much bigger deal in that price. Even I see many panasonic earphones better than philips and sony in the price they are being offered, BUT STILL not many would buy them as people would stick to the names they know philips and sony.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 27, 2008)

bose is good ...but way too costly for me ....


----------



## dreams (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok..Ok..this thread is again going haywire(Not only this, but all the headphone related threads) This is the eason I started my own thread.

Coming back to the real issue, I am born and bought up in Chennai and now working in Delhi. I searched about 10-15 pages related with headphones and shortlisted Senn and Philips.

But now getting another competitor, SONY.

To all, I am a die hard fan of SONY. In my house I have SOny TV, Music System and Mobile. I really liked Sony since it's bass response is awesome. Never want to try anyother which will make my mind wander whether I have purchased the wrong one.

Searched abt MDR-XD200 and the pics abt it seems to me like it's bulkier, having large ear pads..but not sure when I see it in reality.

Okay, now lets leave senn and philips shp2000 apart, will go with SONY MDR-XD200 and Philips SHP 2700.

Rate the above shortlisted with the following needs of mine,

1. Good booming bass
2. Treble should be heard
3. Large ear cups to cover my ears completely
4. Long cable
5. Good build quality
6. Listening it with my w580i, Laptop, Sansa player 2GB.

Please help me choose the right one according to my above needs.

Edit - Futurebazaar rate of Sony MDR-XD200 is 1445/-

Not much price difference between Sony and Philips. So price wise I am satisfied with both. Final decision can be made how you ppl rate both according to my needs.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 28, 2008)

i can't answer about Philips SHP 2700 as i have not used them ...but it has better sensitivity 104 db compared to 102db and better frequency response 18 -28kHz  to Sony's  10 Hz -22KHz.

i use my XD200 for my comp to listen from onboard high definition realtek ALC888 chip ...and

1.i found bass was good never was it breaking or uncomfortable 

PS- while listening the song "soni de nakhre" from partner...i could feel the thumping beat on my ears. ...for my comp its comfortably loud ...might sound a little less loud on portable devices due to high impedance of 70 ohms as compared to 32 ohms of Philips.

2.bass never sacrifices treble...could hear all the shrills..atleast i could.
3.atleast it covers my ears perfectly..and while listening i never hear anything from around ...heck i missed my phone calls a lot of time due to that.

4.cable is 3.5m (about 11 feet long) which is fair enough for my comp.

5.build quality is good no doubt about that ..no creaking sound for ear-cups ..they are firm.

6.as i said before with my PC they are comfortably loud,so it should be same with ur laptop,might drain battery faster (though i m not sure..)

but definitely it sounds less sound with portable players cos of high impedance i checked with my N73 sounds less louder compared to my pc...so it will be case with ur W580i.and other player depending upon their impedance requirement.

atleast one person knows better how it sounds with W580i 

here 

*www.santoshgs.com/blog/67/sony-mdr-xd200-headphones-user-review/

a person using Philips can answer u better about its sound. and various things u asked about them.and i suggest u better listen to that person before making a decision.

if u want to buy sony pick it from a sonyworld rather futurebazar (they will cost u shipping and taxes as well ).

if u want to see how large it is really i can send u pics......


----------



## dreams (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ Ohhh!!!! god..wat a exhaustive reply..thnx m8..really an eye opener reg the sony headphone..but from the review you had suggested he had mentioned that the headphone misses volume control..I think it is very bad.

lets c if any1 can give the same exhaustive reply abt Philips..gonna check google for reviews myself..but I trust this forum ppl give out the real review, sugg or advice.

Thnx once again m8.


----------



## acewin (Aug 28, 2008)

well I am not much of a audiophile, and use SHP2500, the sound is good
I mainly use to play games n watch movies. If there is difference of sounds according to sides I get to know left or right. Thumps or beats do beat my ears making me remove them, it was really good experience having a stereo head phone like this one. Though long wire in SHP2500 makes it more of a TV headsets. 

Cannot give such n exhaustive idea of it. But I really can say it was the best in 750 bucks, because I did not like any sub 1K headset or XD100 infront of the sounds of this one.


----------



## dreams (Aug 29, 2008)

I think Philips is gonna win the race!!!


----------



## dreams (Oct 5, 2008)

Finally philips has won the race and today I purchased SHP2700 from Jumbo electronics, Ambience Mall, Gurgaon for Rs.1495/-

Here is my review..

Came home, unpacked the headphone, powered up my Laptop, started Zoom player, played Taxi Taxi song..ohhh god...MY HEADPHONE LACKS BASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thought the same lacks one..so changed to Ada gada from Satyam. Here to bass is minimal. 

Then tried a 6CH HDRIP movie, Transformers. Lacks bass again, but surround seems to be good. But during action scenes(shooting) no bass at all. Ohh god what a big mistake I made.

Thought my laptop doesnt provide good sound, so turned on my computer and Altec 5.1
Plugged in SHP2700 to the front panel headphone jack in Altec. Played the same series as above again. Now the shp2700 provides good chillness, gr8 sound output, clarity but lacks again in Bass, the department I really love.

What a shame Philips.

Idea striked me again to test shp2700 in my w580i. Same response.

The build quality, weight are all good. The cable is 3M. No pain in the ears. Think can be worn for a long time.

Was very sad, so tried googling, and the following thread came to notice.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82090&highlight=shp2700

After seeing the below note I am now relieved. He has mentioned the exact state and experience one would get after his first experience with shp2700.

Below are the sensational words.


desiibond said:


> Get SHP2700. That is the one that has open aural design. Right. If yes, go for it. My friend has it. I tested it once and was amazed by it's sound.
> 
> FYI, it has burn-in period where you have to play music through it for some 40-50 hours and then only you will find it's true potential. Don't panic when you get it home, plug it in and feel that the sound is tinny. slowly hour by hour the quality increases.



So accor to the above techie I am gonna burn my shp2700 in the coming weeks and hopefully she satisfies in the bass department.

In the same shop I too saw Senn HD201 and 202. But yesterday I saw a review tht both the models are quite similar. So was in a dilemma. Buut first I took Senn HD202 thinking they dont hv Philips shp2700. Then after a round saw they have kept the whole bunch of Philips shp series in a place. Fortunately I found shp2700 and went for it.

Will get back here to let you know ppl whether shp2700 satisfied me or not.

Pray for me brothers.


----------



## acewin (Oct 5, 2008)

good going, I too do not hope very much performance increase in Bass, will see how the outcome comes hands folded for you buddy


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 5, 2008)

@dreams
why didn't u compare shp2700 n hd201?... they(shop) had both models isn't?......i hav hd201, bass is superb,especially wen watching movies,u r right hd201 n 202 sounds almost same....anyway wait till burn-in period is over,  sound will improve after  burn in period


----------



## acewin (Oct 5, 2008)

zyber as per what desi says SHP2700 is good it will just take time to open up really.
Besides in any showroom most of branded headphones are seal packed and are not allowed to test.


----------



## entrana (Oct 5, 2008)

my personal experience
ive bought 3 philips headsets, and 1 senheiser.
philips was the worst. after like 3-4 months of using , somehow the audio cable that is connected to the ear cups gets distorted or whatever sound stops coming . you have to move the cable a little to make it work. this shows poor craftsmanship in ALL the philips headsets. i didnt use the sennheiser much but it had good quality. right now i seetled with the logitech usb premium headset 300. it has a usb interface so it kinda has a sound card of its own. it has really good music quality, been using over a year, and has good noice cancelling mics. u might consider this. this audio quality is really good. bass and treble are adjusted fine, and the volume can go pretty loud


----------



## dreams (Oct 6, 2008)

@zyber
I chose shp2700 cos hd201 and hd202 are same in performance. but there is a price difference. So was in a dilemma whether to go for Senn.

Just check the above posts and philips seems to win the race..also many had mentioned senn's higher end models with a price tag >2k was good. So accor to my budget I thought philips will server my purpose.

let me burn it and check..the same thing happ with my altec too..initially the bas was too bad..in higher volumes the bass lacks..but now after keeping my SW near the closed walls, what a bass..my room vibrates.

so thinking the same should happen with my Philips.

keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

